# Curriculum on the DoG



## govols (Jun 22, 2005)

I am wanting to start a home study (inviting a few families that are interested in the DoG) on the DoG and was wondering if there was any great curriculum that already has been created that I could go through.

I've got 2 1/2 months before we start it up and I could sit down and create one on my own but if someone already has one created then that would be great too.

I have:
Edwin H. Palmer's book
RC's book (Chosen ...)
David N. Steele's book (updated)
Amazing Grace DVD


----------



## New wine skin (Jun 22, 2005)

You could always order the lecture series of Sys I from RTS distance program. It covers DoG.


----------



## govols (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks. How do I go about ordering it? Just go to the website? How much is it, per se.

There will be some Dawg fans in the midst of the study so I don't know if a seminary class "lesson" won't just go over their heads.

 

I saw this on Monergism: Teachers Manual for the Study of the Doctrines of Grace

It is by the Rev. Roger Smalling. He is a PCA pastor but I guess it still should be good.


----------



## New wine skin (Jun 22, 2005)

I liked that manual from Monergism and you cant beat the price.... since its Free99. The work books and tapes from RTS will run you about $130 each class. 

Also when you used "DoG" I thought you meant Doctrine of God, but I see you meant Grace. In that case I would pass on the tapes since the doctrine of grace is just a snippet of one the course books. 

Bavinck - vol 1 Prolegomena or Burkhof systematic theology has a few chapters on grace that would give you a great back ground read. 

best of luck with your bible study.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jun 22, 2005)

I would recommend simply going through Berkof's _Summary of Christian Doctrine_. Each chapter is brief, loaded with Scripture references and containts study questions and further study references. It's a handy volume for laymen. It's essentially an abbreviated form of his Systematic Theology.


----------



## Arch2k (Jun 22, 2005)

If you want a video series you can watch as a group, we have done Sproul's What is Reformed Theology? video series before. You can get the study guide to be a companion. Sproul always does a good job.


----------



## govols (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions.

I have read through most of Berkof's Systematic Theology and comprehended some of it. 

I'll see if I can get Sproul's stuff.

Someone mentioned Dave Hunt. Is he any good????

Just kidding !!!


----------



## Arch2k (Jun 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> If you want a video series you can watch as a group, we have done Sproul's What is Reformed Theology? video series before. You can get the study guide to be a companion. Sproul always does a good job.



What is Reformed Theology? is starting on the radio as of yesterday. You'll be able to listen to the whole series for free!


----------

